
Have Your MVP Running Publicly Within 15 Minutes with Serverless - yulingc
http://www.theodo.fr/blog/2017/02/have-your-mvp-running-in-prod-within-15-minutes-with-serverless/
======
wc-
I'd change the title to: "Have your MVP publicly facing within 15 minutes with
Serverless." IMO takes a lot more care, planning, and implementation details
before I'd consider something a truly prod env.

~~~
vorotato
It's basically a wrapper around a AWS Lambda function. So, Amazon is the one
doing the care, planning, and implementation.

~~~
1_2__3
That's not how it works.

~~~
okreallywtf
How does it work?

~~~
imglorp
The reality involves a bunch of Engineering by Poking[1]. Did you get all the
IAM roles and permissions right? How about hooking up logging--more IAM
poking. S3, database service, CloudFront? More poking. Certificates, CORS,
domain aliases, throttling, etc?

The docs might be clear but you need to already be an expert in how everything
fits together to do it right the first time. The problem is an embarrassment
of riches in terms of configurability, which makes for longer learning and
poking times.

1: [http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5335](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/5335)

------
StringEpsilon
I'm not sure any product is viable if it takes just 15 minutes to develop and
deploy.

Aside from that: Does serverless support proper staging, documentation of all
deployments, role management (who is allowed to deploy to what stage)?

Because that would be actually useful for us.

~~~
PaulRobinson
You can manage staging with API Gateway, the AWS service that manages which
HTTP requests map to which Lambdas.

All functions are documented in Lambda with a description if you wish, and of
course because the serverless framework is basically a node app with hooks
that knows how to turn it into a Lambda app, you can use any/all of the same
tools as you would for documentation.

Role management is standard AWS IAM.

At my workplace we like the idea of Lambda, but we're building some Ansible
playbooks for it and banning Serverless.io because part of its structure is
that all devs have root access to CloudFormation and can do whatever they feel
like. For smaller shops, it's probably ideal though.

------
flavianh
This is such a good idea! I love the concept of an MVP to quickly test your
business ideas. However it's usually painful to rapidly test an idea in the
web world. The fact that I can run such a test so quickly is amazing. Keep it
up!

------
nzjrs
Cool idea. Anyone know of a python flavoured version of this?

~~~
erikcw
Serverless[0] does support Python (the CLI tools are just written in JS).
Zappa[1] is also a great option if you want to deploy a WSGI compatible app
(flask/django) to Lambda.

I've used them both in production and have had a great experience.

[0] [https://serverlesscode.com/post/python-on-serverless-
intro/](https://serverlesscode.com/post/python-on-serverless-intro/) [1]
[https://github.com/Miserlou/Zappa](https://github.com/Miserlou/Zappa)

